# My new bone top toolbox



## NoahFentz (May 13, 2007)

So the NJ/PA make and Take did an early morning visit to a local Flea Market. There I picked up a cheap plastic tool box for all the stuff I bring that we would be working on. I got it for $2. Can't go wrong. When I got home I thought I could decorate it with stickers or spray paint stencils....Why stop there. I saw a picture posted from the Transworld Show. it was Gore Galores Bone Barrel Toppers. I will be making them to add to my haunt but I thought I could do the same with the Tool box.

And so...


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

LOL Looks like a fun activity!


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

No mistaking your tool box for someone elses.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I'll bet someone's going to want to "borrow" that at the next Make and Take


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

I like that alot!!!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

That won't be confused as someone elses toolbox.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

nice! i love it!


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

That's great! Definitely a haunters toolbox!


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Hey Jeff that came out great! Sharon (the queen of great stuff) is going to love it.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Now, that's a great toolbox. Very nice job!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

hpropman said:


> Hey Jeff that came out great! Sharon (the queen of great stuff) is going to love it.


Yes you are correct hpropman I do love it! He did a great job!!!! (no pun intended  )


----------



## Dark Star (Nov 6, 2007)

Oh, the possibilities are endless...how about the kids lunch box? 

I love it too!


----------



## NoahFentz (May 13, 2007)

Thanks guys! Your are right the possibilities are endless. I plan to do the same to a double sink I have in the basement, some mop pails and currently working on some barrels. Just need to get the right color red. Not happy with the coloring. It would be great if I had an airbrush.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Do you show your toolbox to everyone? hahaha


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

hey that look's like the tool box I lost the other day ok thats a lie I like it though


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

ooooooo - I like it.


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

That would make a great lunch box too!


----------



## goregalore (Sep 9, 2007)

Noah,
I am happy our company's products serve as inspiration. It just shows how good of a job we did developing the idea. 
But what I like the most is the creative idea you came up with regarding the tool box.
But anyone using Great Stuff Foam,or any other urethane foam, let me advise you on its use. Great Stuff foam and other urethane foams are extremely dangerous to breathe. Make sure you are using it in a well ventilated area. The problem is it doesn't smell terrible. The isocyanates react with the other chemicals in the can and the air, and this puts off a vapor that can cause lung and liver failure over an extended period of time. It has a commulative effect. It builds up over time. 
I recommend wearing an organic vapor respirator when using this stuff, but not everyone has one so please atleast use in a well ventilated area.

Please just be careful with this stuff. It is Great Stuff but it is something to be aware of.


----------



## NoahFentz (May 13, 2007)

WOW! Thanks Kevin(?)

I did not know that...I'm pretty good about wearing a mask when I'm dremeling foam or burning foam. I did do this in my living room which is being renovated but next time I'll do it outside.

I showed my wife and daughter a picture of your Bone Barrel Toppers. I told them that is what I want for a Halloween present. They can start saving now. Love ALL your stuff. You are a great inspiration!!


----------



## goregalore (Sep 9, 2007)

Thanks Noah,
Keep an eye on the site.
We are adding a new Cattle Bone Barrel Topper very soon.
All the barrel toppers have become a good seller for us.
They are just so easy for haunts to use. Just toss them on a barrel and DONE!

take care and just be more careful with that stuff.
What keeps it in the back of my mind, is that Lance Pope of Verdun Manor, a couple years before his death, almost died of lung failure due to long term inhalation of Urethane fumes.


----------



## pagan (Sep 9, 2009)

hmm.. guess I'm picking up a respirator at home depot next time I pick up project supplies. Thank you guys for posting this.. I often find myself saying "its just one headstone" or "it'll only take a few minutes to do this" and skimping a bit on safety even though the material smells bad. Now I think about the scores of urethane skulls I have cast in the basement.


----------



## NytDreams (Sep 10, 2009)

Awesome toolbox! Such a cool idea. :devil:


----------

